# Network File Sharing btw Mac 10.5.8 and Windows Vista Business



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

The title really says it all, but here's some info.

I'd like to be able to access one of the PC's HDDs on the Mac. The computers are on the same wireless LAN.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This covers MAC, Vista and more: Set Up Your Home Network, Windows 7 Edition.


----------



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I have file sharing enabled on the PC, but neither the Mac nor the PC see each other on the network at all. I doubled checked, and it is a "Private" network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For PCs inability to "see each other" usually means one or more firewalls blocking. Can they ping each other by IP address? By computer name?


----------



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

The PC can ping the Mac but not vice versa. The Mac can ping the router however. 
Interestingly, according to the router's DHCP table, the Mac does not have a name, only an IP address.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Is there a software firewall on the Windows machine?


----------



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Only the windows firewall is running on the PC.


----------



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

I've tried the basics but I still can't figure this one out.

I'm not sure what it was I changed, but both computers can now ping each other.


----------



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

bump?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not sure if the article really covers this: Vista insists that at least one user account on itself and the remote machine have a password before it will share.

I wrote the following for Windows, but think you can use it for MAC with some changes:
a. "Command prompt" window is probably called Terminal or Console in MAC.
b. "ipconfig /all" is *ifconfig -a* in MAC
c. in MAC the ping command may go "forever" until you hit the CTRL + c key combination. You can also do *ping -c4* to do only 4. I'm making these two guesses because MAC is based on Unix.

To open a Command Window: Start - Run - cmd (command in 98SE) - OK
(if Run not on Vista's or 7's Start menu, just type cmd in the Search box)

To determine a computer's IP address: open a Command Window and type
ipconfig

Now for some troubleshooting:

1. On each PC open a Command window and type
ping IPofOther (where IPofOther is the IP address of the other PC)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?

If you got Replies,

2. Do the same ping except use the Computer Name of the other computer:
ping NameOfOtherPC

Replies or lost packets?

If you got Replies to either or both,

3. Then
Start - Run - \\IPofOther - OK

With luck after about a minute you should get an explorer window showing the other PC's shares. If not, what is the error message?


----------



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Both computers can ping each other without issue. However when I tried run //IPaddressofOther, I got nothing.
I think that the Mac does have a user password set up (i.e. administrator user/pass).

The error msg is as follows: "192.168.1.100" is not set up to establish a connection on port 'File and printer sharing (SMB)' with this computer."

Thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Which computer is 192.168.1.100?


----------



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Macbook.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can provide little if any help on that. With Linux to do Windows file sharing Samba is used. With MAC you use Samba or Bonjour, right? Maybe that is not set up properly.

I'm going to move this from Networking to the Apple MacOS forum to see if some MAC folks can help.


----------



## Parissc2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks. What's bonjour, how do I configure it?


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you tried through mac if it can connect to the windows machine by Finder> Go> Connect to Server by typing smb://ip address ?


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Try this for me, on the Dock, right click Finder -> Connect to Server... Then type, "smb://(IP of the windows computer)" Tell me what you get. sometimes Mac cannot find the samba shares and you have to do it manually.

Throdne


----------

